# remote potentiometer for VFD



## cpd62 (Oct 8, 2013)

I got my ABB VFD all wired up with remote switches for on/off, rev/for and speed pot.  I can't figure out why when I run it on local control I can set the max frequ. output to what ever I want.  But when I run from remote speed control it maxes out at 60Hz despite reprogramming the max. frequ. output to 90 Hz.  

I'll call customer support but always appreciate the input of those on the forum here.  Thanks
Christian


----------



## PurpLev (Oct 9, 2013)

what is the model # of your VFD? 

have you checked with your POT that it does indeed pass 0%-100% control?


----------



## Splat (Oct 9, 2013)

Ensure you're using a proper ohms-rated pot for your VFD. FWIW, on my TECO JNEV-101-H1  I'm using a 10K ohms 5-turn pot for fine control of the speed that I got from McMaster, part# 7436K34.


----------



## cpd62 (Oct 11, 2013)

I solved the problem.  The pot. is OK.  There's a max. frequency parameter for the analog output for the remote switch.  I just had to reprogram that.  Customer service pointed me to the proper parameter and it was done in 10 seconds.
Thanks


----------

